# Lapierre Froggy 318 bj 2012



## LostLyrics (4. September 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich suche für mein Froggy einen Reduziersteuersatz ist ja soweit kein Problem nur sollte ich einen ZS oder einen EC oder IS nehmen? Finde dazu leider nichts im Internet.
Als Gabel ist eine Marzocchi 888 rc3 geplant.


----------

